# Durable Flat/Matte Wall Paint?



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Recently we brushed/rolled (2 coats) Client's new bedroom in SuperPaint (flat) and their stairway halls in Regal Select (matte). Both of which already have multiple (black) scuff marks on them. Both had at least 2 weeks to cure. Client isn't giving me trouble just irritating I can't paint something that's going to hold up a little better against their kids.

I painted my daughter's room in ProMar 200 Zero (eggshell) and it's surprisingly tough. 

Suggestions for something that's abrasion resistant in matte/flat? 
Maybe FPE Eurolux or something from Graham? 


Thank You for any suggestions.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess you don't get Resene paints but we have a flat acrylic enamel wall paint. I have sued it in my own place and after two weeks it wipes just like a low sheen. Technology sure has come a long way. The feel on the wall is just as good as any premium lowsheen. 
http://www.resene.com.au/comn/whtsnew/SpaceCote_Flat_enamel.htm


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

My only experience with scribble flat is on the higher end stuff. Duration- emerald- aura.
Superpaint NO chance. 
I wouldn't sell people on the cleaning factor on any flat without going high end. If you want cheap and clean put semi on it 
Yes 200 egg is shiny and wipes decent. 
Also you gotta wait the 30 days before you wipe it down. Even with the good stuff.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't know about abrasion resistance but Emerald matte wipes off amazingly well. Oily, sticky, bloody...I've wiped off with just a damp rag. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Solo Flat has worked well in my own house.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you can get it, California Paints Superscrub matte is a good product.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

If a customer asks for flat, I always recommend sw cashmere. The durability and cleaning aspects are pretty good for a flat, but it's ability to touch up later without showing are what impresses me. 

I personally dislike much sheen in interiors, but for homes with kiddos, I suggest cashmere low luster.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Aura matte does pretty good. Way more washable than Duration IME. Thickness of the final film has a lot to do with a coatings wash/scrub ability and abrasion resistance.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

How are "black scuff marks" showing on these painted walls? Generally premium paints are washable, but the cleaning is recommended after 30 days of curing, no abrasive cloths or ammoniated detergent, and a soft cloth or cellulose sponge.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had similar problem with regal select on a recent job. I second the cashmere flat enamel. I've also had good results (durability and wash ability) with PPG timeless manor hall flat enamel.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I personally despise the look of anything but flat on walls, but with a five year old myself I understand the need. It isn't flat, but the low luster cashmere is the best looking washable I've used.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you though about ProMar 200 Low Sheen? Aura is amazing, but costs substantially more.

You should find out how they're cleaning the walls. This could have a lot to do with your issues beyond the point that flat paints are horrible in terms of being able to scrub walls clean.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> If a customer asks for flat, I always recommend sw cashmere. The durability and cleaning aspects are pretty good for a flat, but it's ability to touch up later without showing are what impresses me.
> 
> I personally dislike much sheen in interiors, but for homes with kiddos, I suggest cashmere low luster.


I agree, I think cashmere is the best line of paint SW has. Haven't been empressed with emerald at all.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I haven't been impressed by Regal Select either. I've seen burnishing and color-rub off in a semigloss finish after a month of curing.

The Valspar Optimus at Ace (aka Reserve at Lowes) is surprisingly extremely durable and abrasion resistant even in Flat finish. When I worked at Ace I saw test panels where they wrote on it with chalk and lipstick, sprayed it with 409 and scrubbed it clean with a green brillo pad, and there was zero burnishing whatsoever. The sales rep recommended selling as a chalkboard paint because it was so durable.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

mattpaints82 said:


> I agree, I think cashmere is the best line of paint SW has. Haven't been empressed with emerald at all.



Haven't been impressed with working with it or its durability? Workability is ok, but for a matte I'm impressed so far. Kills Regal Select. Aura I have on some trim and it's great but don't have it on any walls in my own home so I can't compare longevity. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aura is nice..... But on WALLS, I have a hard time justifying the added cost over cashmere or ultra spec. Another good choice for durability, but it doesn't look as nice as cashmere. I do want to try emerald.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ultra flt.enamel rules!:yes:


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

And yeah, I know it's just as expensive as aura, but I get a bigger break at SW and I'm a big kid, and want to try it all. And the can looks cool.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Why we are all different I couldn't disagree more . No flat or matte( a glorified flat) washes or is durable ...none! Most of my customers after using a matte or flat when it's time to repaint don't want that finsh anymore.

There is times when flat is good choice but the new so called washable mattes do to hold up well. As for cashmere maybe we got bad batches but not a fan at all sorry. My wife had me paint shaker beige BM in my own living room she hated it after for months. Drab finish, doesn't hold up or scrub well at all.

As painters using a flat or matte is great not much application error can occur. I'll take a low sheen finsh any day. We used to apply a ton of BM pearl back in the early 90"s very durable wall finsh . The old sani-flat now that was a durable flat.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

We use emerald matte for the walls on most jobs. We have had great results.


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

I personally have always thought flat should be for commercial only or rentals maybe


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> Haven't been impressed with working with it or its durability? Workability is ok, but for a matte I'm impressed so far. Kills Regal Select. Aura I have on some trim and it's great but don't have it on any walls in my own home so I can't compare longevity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Every gallon of flat ive used has been full of lumps due to the crap plastic lids they were using, and the semi gloss was super ropey and didn't level like a 75 dollar paint should. The workability of the flat is ok, but not worth the price tag imo. But then again im not a huge fan of SW in general.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ultra Spec 500 low sheen is nice


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Aura. I hope! 
I used RS eggshell recently and client was complaining it wouldn't scrub marks off. But it had only been up a week or two. Takes a month to fully cure. Or so they say.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Black is a tough color. This inspires me to do some testing of my own. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

flats/mattes can only do so much. 
natura/aura 
#doseofreality


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

mattpaints82 said:


> Every gallon of flat ive used has been full of lumps due to the crap plastic lids they were using, and the semi gloss was super ropey and didn't level like a 75 dollar paint should. The workability of the flat is ok, but not worth the price tag imo. But then again im not a huge fan of SW in general.



Sorry I wasn't clear in my post. I meant to say that the workability is nothing to shout about but, for a MATTE paint I'm very impressed with how easily it wipes down. The lumps are annoying but I strain everything anyways. And wouldn't consider it for a trim paint. If using SW that's what ProClassic is for. 

My price for Emerald is $51 and change, a little better than my price for Aura. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

